# New Holland TS 100 TS 110 Transmission Mystery



## NathanHarkness (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey there 

I have a new Holland ts 100 and ts 110 16x16 transmission both have about 5500 hrs and are experiencing the same problems. The first thing we noticed on both was the light display on down by the gear shift showing what gear the tractor is in 1-8 went out but when we shift into high (rabbit) they all work great. 

The following problem is what is a pain. When traveling in lower gears 1-8 in low range the tractor shifts itself into neutral as though we have hit the disengage button on the shuttle shifter. After pressing in the clutch and releasing it the tractor takes off like nothing is wrong, shifts very smooth all the way through the gears. The problem is not consistent I have gone a week without it doing it but some days it will do this 4 times in one day. Oil temp doesn’t seem to make a difference; uphill, downhill, level pull …still does it. We have checked over all wiring, recalibrated the trany, cleaned the coils and checked them for cracks and made sure the oms were right, and tested the 4 different speed sensors. If anyone has had this problem or has any ideas let me know! Thanks


----------

